# Instalando Gentoo problemas al arrancar el kerne(Solucionado

## pedraku

Hola estoy instalando gentoo por primera vez o sea que soy nuevo aqui (aunque llevo un tiempo con linux) he seguido el handbook y despues de configurar y compilar el kernel (2.6.38-r6) he decidido probar a ver si arrancaba bien , el problema que me sale al arrancar el kernel 

es este me salen estos errores: 

ERROR:   interface eth0 does not exist

ensure that you have loaded the correct kernel module for your hardware 

ERROR: net.eth0 failed to start 

ERROR: cannot start netmount as net.eth0 would not start 

Entiendo que me dice que el modulo de mi tarjeta de red no esta configurado en el kernel pero la verdad al hacer un lsmod no comprendo bien lo de los modulos 

y no se cual es el que tengo que configurar en el menucionfig

Aparte de este error se me queda el cursor parpadeando para iniciar sesion pero no puedo hacer nada esta bloqueado y tengo que reiniciar

la verdad que he probado a configurar el kernel a mano varias veces y no me arrancaba he probado varias veces con genkernel y tampoco 

he probado con el kernel-2.6.39 y tampoco, el stage3 con el que empece la instalacion es el mas reciente que encontre   (stage3-amd64-20110602)

a ver si alguien me puede hechar una mano, gracias.Last edited by pedraku on Fri Jun 10, 2011 11:01 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## pelelademadera

un lspci nos puede decir que tenes que activar en el kernel...

no necesitas hacerlo desde gentoo. desde la distro que estas usando es suficiente.

el kernel levanta por lo que se ve, por lo que particiones y demas no es, ese error de la placa de red seria superfluo, solo no vas a tener red, pero que no te deje loguear, es mas complicado...

----------

## pedraku

gracias pelelademadera, ya eso es lo que me tiene intrigado por que el error del eth0 es menor 

pero que se quede bloqueado no se a que puede ser debido y ya te digo he probado bastantes configuraciones y diferentes versiones de kernel y nada

podria tener algo que ver el stage3 puede producir algun conflicto? lo pregunto desde  la ignorancia.

lspci:

00:00.0 RAM memory: nVidia Corporation MCP61 LPC Bridge (rev a1)

00:01.0 ISA bridge: nVidia Corporation MCP61 LPC Bridge (rev a2)

00:01.1 SMBus: nVidia Corporation MCP61 SMBus (rev a2)

00:01.2 RAM memory: nVidia Corporation MCP61 Memory Controller (rev a2)

00:02.0 USB Controller: nVidia Corporation MCP61 USB Controller (rev a3)

00:02.1 USB Controller: nVidia Corporation MCP61 USB Controller (rev a3)

00:04.0 PCI bridge: nVidia Corporation MCP61 PCI bridge (rev a1)

00:05.0 Audio device: nVidia Corporation MCP61 High Definition Audio (rev a2)

00:06.0 IDE interface: nVidia Corporation MCP61 IDE (rev a2)

00:07.0 Bridge: nVidia Corporation MCP61 Ethernet (rev a2)

00:08.0 IDE interface: nVidia Corporation MCP61 SATA Controller (rev a2)

00:08.1 IDE interface: nVidia Corporation MCP61 SATA Controller (rev a2)

00:09.0 PCI bridge: nVidia Corporation MCP61 PCI Express bridge (rev a2)

00:0b.0 PCI bridge: nVidia Corporation MCP61 PCI Express bridge (rev a2)

00:0c.0 PCI bridge: nVidia Corporation MCP61 PCI Express bridge (rev a2)

00:0d.0 VGA compatible controller: nVidia Corporation C61 [GeForce 7025 / nForce 630a] (rev a2)

00:18.0 Host bridge: Advanced Micro Devices [AMD] Family 10h Processor HyperTransport Configuration

00:18.1 Host bridge: Advanced Micro Devices [AMD] Family 10h Processor Address Map

00:18.2 Host bridge: Advanced Micro Devices [AMD] Family 10h Processor DRAM Controller

00:18.3 Host bridge: Advanced Micro Devices [AMD] Family 10h Processor Miscellaneous Control

00:18.4 Host bridge: Advanced Micro Devices [AMD] Family 10h Processor Link Control

Igual seria preferible empezar la instalacion otra vez y probar con otro stage3

----------

## pelelademadera

 *pedraku wrote:*   

> 00:07.0 Bridge: nVidia Corporation MCP61 Ethernet (rev a2)
> 
> 

 

ese es el dispositivo lan que tenes que activar en el kernel, ya sea como * o como M

 *Quote:*   

> Device Drivers  --->
> 
>                    [*] Network device support  --->
> 
>                            [*]   Ethernet (10 or 100Mbit)  ---> 
> ...

 

 *pedraku wrote:*   

> Igual seria preferible empezar la instalacion otra vez y probar con otro stage3

 

instalar de nuevo? para que. ya tenes todo casi hecho....

hace el chroot nuevamente. o sea, seguis el manual, sin formatear ni nada de las particiones... basicamente: montas las particiones como montaste para arrancar el sistema, montas proc, montas dev. cp -L resolv.conf (para tener internet)

ahi hace el chroot env-update source /etc/profile

esos son los pasos basicos para meterte nuevamente al sistema gentoo desde "afuera"

recompila el kernel con el driver que te mencione.

con eso deberia estar solucionado lo de la red, pero no el loguin.

aca fijate y hace

```
dispatch-conf
```

 y dale u a todos lo que te aparezca, es para actualizar ficheros de configuracion, que por ahi por aca viene el problema. y ademas de eso, yo te recomendaria lo siguiente para evitar problemas del stage, sin salir del chroot, hace:

```
emerge gentoolkit

revdep-rebuild
```

con esto chequea librerias y vinculos por si hay algo roto, y recompila lo necesario para que el sistema este sano.

si no te soluciono, volve al chroot, y hace un emerge -eav system (con esto recompila todos los paquetes del sistema, en definitiva, el stage3 que usaste a modo de binario) va a llevar bastante tiempo, horas, y si el equipo no es moderno, varias...

con eso ya te diria que seguro que sale andando, de todas maneras, esperate a que alguien te tire algun centro mas.

el emerge -eav system no es peligroso ni mucho menos, pero por ahi es de gusto...

----------

## quilosaq

Por lo que he leido, deberías activar el driver  *Quote:*   

> nForce Ethernet support

  en las Ethernet 10/100. Si lo pones como módulo te creará el forcedeth.

----------

## diegomichel

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-880149.html

Lo que pasa es que el stage3 de amd64 no esta completo, ejecuta los comandos que ponen en ese post y tu maquina deberia iniciar correctamente.

----------

## pedraku

Por fin a arrancado sin problemas mi gentoo!!! gracias a todos por la ayuda, habia oido algo de lo del stage3 pero soy bastante nuevo y no sabia que era exactamente 

ahora a configurar varias cosas como el reloj que lo tengo mal y a seguir a ver si poco a poco consigo tenerlo funcionando bien,lo dicho gracias.

----------

